# furniture projects



## fughe (Aug 30, 2013)

I would like to share my finished jobs


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Did you build these or just stain them? They look good nice job.


----------



## fughe (Aug 30, 2013)

cdpainting said:


> Did you build these or just stain them? They look good nice job.


thanks! i just stained those. wood stain mixed w/ lacquer sanding sealer.


----------

